# Black Desert Online Erfahrungen?



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (2. März 2016)

Hey,
Seit heute bzw gestern kann man ja schon mit den Vorbesteller Packages zocken. 
Hat jemand das Spiel und könnte mir erzählen wie das Spiel ist? 
Vllt auch jemand Lust gegen Abend mit mir nen Ründchen zu zocken? 
Welche Klassen gibt es zum Start?


----------



## Nenharma (2. März 2016)

Moin Rainer_Wahnsinn,

hier sind gute Infos zusammen gestragen Black Desert - EU-Release, Tipps, Previews und News,
aber auch das Befragen von Herrn Google sollte hier erstmal abhilfe schaffen!

Beste Grüße,
Nenharma


----------



## Oachkatze (2. März 2016)

Also ich finde es schon mal schlecht, das man keinen Mänlich oder weiblich Char  auswählen kann -> wird alles vorgeschrieben . Das finde ich schon ein KO kriterium
Und halt wieder sehr Asiatisch (wers mag ok) aber schön langsam geht mir das auf die *** einzigste "normale" spiel ist WoW aber eben das haben sie ja leider versaut kommt mir so vor


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (2. März 2016)

Naja da es zu jeder klasse einen Gegenstück  gibt stört mich der Genderlock eher weniger. 
Finde die Grafik wahnsinn. 
Werde wohl ne Sorc machen


----------



## Oachkatze (2. März 2016)

Naja nicht so richtig wenn ich einen Waldläufer machen möchte geht das nicht. Ich meine sie haben so einen Tollen Charakter Editor gemacht da hätte das schon drin sein müssen 
ja grafik ist toll. aber eben sehr asiatisch wieder. 

ok


----------



## endorph1ne (6. März 2016)

Bis sie die fehlenden Klassen hinzugefügt, den Genderlock entfernt und zahlreiche andere Sachen hinzugefügt oder gepatched haben, sind Pascal und Polaris schon raus und dann werd ichs mir samt neuer Grafikkarte holen.
Keine Lust den Betatest mitzumachen ~.~


----------



## Todesklinge (6. März 2016)

Habe auch lange darüber gerätselt und eines steht fest, es ist anders als die bisherigen MMORPGs (wie WoW), aber es macht Spass!

Leider ist die Performance nicht gut, auf meinem System (Profil) läuft es nur auf ca. 60 fps und ruckelt hin und wieder schon stark.

Die Charaktererstellung ist fast wie bei All Points Buletting, wobei man bei APB viel viel viel viel mehr sich selber als besonderes in Erscheinung treten kann.

Das Asiatische ist schon da, ABER, wenn man sich viel Mühe mit dem Gesicht des Charakters gibt, lässt sich daraus auch ein bis zu 90%tiges europäisches Gesicht formen ^^
Dann merkt man fast nichts vom asiatischen Look.

Viele NPCs sehen auch sehr europäisch aus und es wirkt sehr “heimisch“, daher kann ich die Begründung des asiatischen seins, etwas abmildern.
Mir gefällt es sehr gut 

Es hat sehr viel Potential, dass man mehr Monster töten muss als gewohnt, um eine höhere Stufe zu erreichen, ist relativ unbegründet, denn das Kampfsystem ist recht rasant.
Alle die Epilepsie Probleme haben, müssen einen großen Bogen um das Spiel machen, denn die Kämpfe und Kombos sind EXTREM, ich musste alle Spezialeffekte deaktivieren, sonst könnte ich es nicht mehr spielen.

Die Quests sind schon sehr mager und lieblos, dafür sieht das Spiel besser aus als viele andere 

Wenn ich es Bewerten müsste, würde ich dem Spiel 70 von 100 Punkten geben.
Wobei da -5 für die Quests und -15 allein durch das hektische und merkwürdige Kampfsystem ist.
Die restlichen -10 Punkte sind für die Performance und bugs.

Einen großen Teil macht das Spiel sehr gut, warum man motiviert ist ständig weiter zu machen 

Wer schon mal 30 Euro “verloren“ hat, kann bedenkenlos bei dem Spiel für das kleine Paket für 30 Euro, zugreifen 

Es gibt keine monatlichen Kosten!
PS: Der Item Shop ist absolut übertrieben teuer... knapp 30 Euro für ein Kostüm... heftig und deftig.


----------



## Todesklinge (7. März 2016)

So sieht bei mir die Walküre aus und da sieht man nicht mehr so viel vom asiatischen Ursprung


----------



## taks (8. März 2016)

Also nach ~15 Stunden Spielzeit bin ich begeistert von dem Spiel.
Ist zwar sehr ungewohnt aber liegt mir weit besser als andere Spiele wie WoW oder GW2.
Ich glaub ich mach heute Abend noch einen Sammelthread mit ein paar Tipps auf 
Weil einfach ist es nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (8. März 2016)

Hey ich hab schon  nen sammelthread aufgemacht 
kannst dich gerne mit mir per PN in verbindung setzen dann füge ich deine Tipps in den Startpost hinzu


----------



## taks (8. März 2016)

Rainer_Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Hey ich hab schon  nen sammelthread aufgemacht
> kannst dich gerne mit mir per PN in verbindung setzen dann füge ich deine Tipps in den Startpost hinzu



Habs erst danach gesehen, der hing so versteckt weiter unten ^^
Ich schreibs einfach als Post in den Sammelthread rein.


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (8. März 2016)

oder so


----------



## Shmendrick (8. März 2016)

Wie ist den das Kampfsystem?Muß ich da auch über 3 Taskleisten zum Schluß gehen und mir nen Wolf drücken wie in andern MMO`s??


----------



## Rainer_Wahnsinn (9. März 2016)

nein vieles über Combos


----------



## DarkMo (17. März 2016)

Das ist das, was mich son bissel abschreckt. Muss man das mit Kombos machen oder geht das auch über die Leiste unten mit 1 2 3...?

Btw: Wie würde mein System das bei 1680x1050 oder so schaffen? Die CPU ist ja recht neu, aber die GraKa ist noch die alte ^^ Was für eine würde eigentlich zum System passen? Aus beiden Lagern, bin da eher ein Roter


----------



## mosare (18. März 2016)

DarkMo schrieb:


> Das ist das, was mich son bissel abschreckt. Muss man das mit Kombos machen oder geht das auch über die Leiste unten mit 1 2 3...?
> 
> Btw: Wie würde mein System das bei 1680x1050 oder so schaffen? Die CPU ist ja recht neu, aber die GraKa ist noch die alte ^^ Was für eine würde eigentlich zum System passen? Aus beiden Lagern, bin da eher ein Roter



Skills kannst Du auf die Leiste nehmen, ganze Kombos jedoch nicht...Also nicht auf eine Taste zumindest. Aber zB den ersten Skill auf Taste 1 und denn zweiten, welche den ersten voraussetzt zB auf Taste 2 etc.......Wobei es ratsam ist, wenn Du die Kombos richtig "lernen" tust. Sollte auch gut machbar sein nach einigen Stunden, Tagen, Wochen und Monaten 

Das Game bzw. die Engine ist sehr gut programmiert, daher ist es auch mit deinem System spielbar. Natürlich einfach die Details ein wenig runterschrauben


----------



## Saguya (1. April 2016)

Habe mir das Game heute mal spontan gekauft und lade es gerade runter (32GB fu...)
Kann mir jemand mal einige Tipps geben für den start, bzw. auf welchem Server sollte man als Deutscher gehen? ^^


----------



## Tranix (2. April 2016)

Server : Alustin
Channel : Velia #1


----------



## lunaticx (4. April 2016)

Jopp bin auch auf Alustin 

Channel ist allerdings egal, soweit ich weiss kannst du da Ingame munter durch wechseln.

Oder hat das Channelwechseln doch Auswirkung auf Gildenzugehörigkeit etc ? Nein oder ?

Edit:
Allerdings nur selten Online, irgendwie mag das Spiel noch nicht so ganz eine Verbindung zu mir aufbauen ... oder ich zu ihm


----------

